# Piano Variations on a theme by Mozart from The magic Flute



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

I composed this piano piece on my Favorite composer. 
I hope you enjoy it.






Thank you very much for listening. If you Liked it please subscribe to my youtube channel.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The skill is there, but few thing spoil this set of variations IMO. First of all, the many repetitions are not only unnecessary but even irritating. I think you should cut most of/all the repetitions. Second thing, many elements remain the same for too long. The theme stays too long in the same register of left hand at the beginning, the resolvement is not midified and gets into nerves. The 4th variation is the best by far, the following minor one seems too familiar in the bass. 

Or maybe my appreciation is limited because the theme of this Papageno aria always annoyed me, I simply hate the piece you've choosen to write variations on.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This was pretty good, I liked it. I also really like that theme (Popageno is probably my favorite character in that opera).


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I like the variations a lot. Of course the theme is also great.


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos (Oct 6, 2013)

I thank you all very much


----------

